# Wanting To Be A Kirtan/Raag/Shabad Musician



## Kellysingh (Feb 19, 2013)

wjkk wjkf
Hi everyone, it has been sometime since ive visited these forums with a question.  and that my knowledge is tiny but i was wondering how to go about to be a raag/shabad/kirtan muscian?  i am hoping to purchase a Tanpura (i think that how it spelled). i enjoy it sound or lack of a simple and more of melodic wave and learning it because when i visit gurdwara (weather and money pending) i enjoy hearing the kirtan musicians both young and older, with various instruments ie harmonium, little kanga type drums (sorry i dont know their name) . or on you tube with those plus sitar and tanpura as well.  i really want to sing/play music to waheguru ji.  while i cannot read gumukhi will this hinder me? can i write my own and just play/sing in english?  also if i wanted to play with others as a muscian (without singing myself) would i do that? i do not know really anyone at gurdwara except the head person, and most there speak only punjabi/gumukhi (sorry if i getting it confused, i am realy trying to learn). i been trying to learn the language on my own, but it is hard without a teacher.  playing music of praises to guru bring a smile to me both inside and out.  i am also slowly trying to remeber to read bani daily but i forget to.  i did memorize the mool matar and i sing it to myself during house work alot.  i really like it. sorry to drag on. 
wjkk wjkf all.:japosatnamwaheguru:


----------



## linzer (Feb 19, 2013)

Kellyji,
Here's one site. They're in boston but maybe they can put you in touch with someone in your area. 
http://www.gurmatsangeetproject.com/index.htm

This one is out of texas 
http://www.sikhri.org/

This one has a lot of good info on Indian music in general
http://www.chandrakantha.com
Good luck


----------



## Luckysingh (Feb 19, 2013)

There is nothing stopping you from doing this.
I myself was have always been heavily into all sorts of music before I got attracted to kirtan.
I think one has to understand and have an ear for music before they appreciate the strength of kirtan and raag.
Now, that I pay attention to gurbani, then along with the music it all just becomes 'untouchable'!!
My gurmukhi and punjabi is not all that good and has been self taught by myself since I am a 2nd generation Brit, meaning my father himself was born in UK in the 50's! 

I play my own instruments and have made my own recordings of kirtan using my own composed music and melodies.
I don't broadcast or play this stuff on stage or anything, but have it for personal use and development. I will make a sample and then keep working at it to try and improve it until comes the point where I can't do much more !

You should go ahead by picking a shabad, then practicing the pronounciation. Then pick the primary two instruments you want to use and work on a tune !!
I'm sure you will really enjoy it.!
:interestedmunda:


----------



## harmanpreet singh (Feb 20, 2013)

Sat sri akaal Kelly ji ,
Kirtan ,its blessing . Bhai Mardana ji a Rababi always accompnied Guru Nanak on travel   and Sri Guru Granth sahib ji is also indexed acc to Raagas. 

ੴ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ ॥
One Universal Creator God. By The Grace Of The True Guru:
ਹਉ ਅਨਦਿਨੁ ਹਰਿ ਨਾਮੁ ਕੀਰਤਨੁ ਕਰਉ ॥
Night and day, I sing the Kirtan, the Praises of the Name of the Lord.
ਸਤਿਗੁਰਿ ਮੋ ਕਉ ਹਰਿ ਨਾਮੁ ਬਤਾਇਆ ਹਉ ਹਰਿ ਬਿਨੁ ਖਿਨੁ ਪਲੁ ਰਹਿ ਨ ਸਕਉ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥
The True Guru has revealed to me the Name of the Lord; without the Lord, I cannot live, for a moment, even an instant. ||1||Pause||
ਹਮਰੈ ਸ੍ਰਵਣੁ ਸਿਮਰਨੁ ਹਰਿ ਕੀਰਤਨੁ ਹਉ ਹਰਿ ਬਿਨੁ ਰਹਿ ਨ ਸਕਉ ਹਉ ਇਕੁ ਖਿਨੁ ॥
My ears hear the Lord's Kirtan, and I contemplate Him; without the Lord, I cannot live, even for an instant.
ਜੈਸੇ ਹੰਸੁ ਸਰਵਰ ਬਿਨੁ ਰਹਿ ਨ ਸਕੈ ਤੈਸੇ ਹਰਿ ਜਨੁ ਕਿਉ ਰਹੈ ਹਰਿ ਸੇਵਾ ਬਿਨੁ ॥੧॥
As the swan cannot live without the lake, how can the Lord's slave live without serving Him? ||1||


Wishing you success,Chardi Kala


----------

